# Emergency planning - are you prepared?



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

This is probably going to be one of the most boring posts you've ever read!

I work in emergeny planning, so the main bulk of work I do is regarding planning for emergencies, contingencies, that kind of thing. 

The government occasionally send out leaflets advising you to be prepared for emergencies, but rarely anyone takes any notice, because most people are of the mindset that it'll never happen to them. I was just joking with DH about our oven as it keeps making odd sounds, we've taken to turning it off fully in between using it, as the electrician reckons there isn't much wrong - but I digress.

I really think that everyone should have a box thats water proof with the following in:

*Key documentation with key contact numbers
*PAYG phone thats charged with credit on - keep charging at regular intervals to make sure you can use it in an emergency
*Key medicines you may require, ideally 2 weeks worth, as well as that add in basics such as pk's for yourself and kids, etc
*Pack of tissues/wipes/general toiletries
*4 pack of water (they say usually 2 x 2l bottles will do - but I like to be extra cautious) 
*Wallet/purse with some cash in 
*Wind up torch / radio
*Notepad & pen 

You need to keep this box in a place that you can access easily in the event of an emergency. 

Also you should have some idea of an emergency egress plan, what you would do in situations where you need to escape your house in an emergency. 

I hope this helps, I hope if at least a handful of you take this on board then its a job well done. 

xx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm panicking, I am in my nightie,I have my shoes on and trying to locate my purse so I can run to the nearest tesco to purchase the above    


on a serious note, I think this is a brilliant brilliant idea and something I have never really thought of..when I used to work in a women's refuge I used to run a lot of workshops on emergency strategies/safe boxes with numbers/documents/money for emergency escaping , but it would never occur to me to do the same'ish (those strategies were for women escaping violent partners so slightly different) 


I am seriously going to look into this and put something in place. 


thank you for doing this


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I was sort of thought it might scare some people, I felt a bit guilty at first.   

You'd think that someone who works in emergency planning would be quite prepared, but I'm far from   It wasn't till we were joking about the oven that it popped into my head. 

I hope it does help, I hope its not scare mongering. If it sparks a thought in a few people then its quite good. 

xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for that MrsMaguire,
ive never received the gov's leaflets on things like that, perhaps they think we're safe dwon here in Cornwall. But i shall now get me a box and sort it out, just got to decide where to keep my box so i can find it when/if i need it and i forget where i put it.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I lived in the Caribbean and during hurricane season we had to have 3 days supply of essentials, water, food battery operated radio, torch, id, clothing, everything in ziplock waterproof bags etc our employers had to give us a lecture on e a year on hurricane preparedness it was useful & when the hurricane did come and  Tten the island some people were more prepared - I guess we don't think about it in uk much.
Thank for the prompt


----------

